# Demoralizing



## GojuBujin (Apr 13, 2002)

Can be pretty demoralizing giving someone a Boddiharma stare and looking right their soul as well 

Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> *Can be pretty demoralizing giving someone a Boddiharma stare and looking right their soul as well
> 
> Michael *



Actually, every time someone has tried that with me, I want to start laughing.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok, I'll bite.

What is it?


----------



## Zoran (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Ok, I'll bite.
> 
> What is it?  *



Yah, I'll take a nibble of that also. I thought Bodiharma was an Indian Priest?:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

He stared for VERY LONG times.


----------



## GojuBujin (Apr 14, 2002)

Cut off his eyelids....

All depends on who's starring, who they're starring at, what lies behind the stare, and whether you folloup it up with gyaku tsuki and kiai also plays a profound role.

I would take someone starring at you like Boddiharma as not a laughing matter and more of a warning.  If they stare at you even with half of what he was capable of, then thats only and outward sign of what lies inside.

Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> *Cut off his eyelids....
> 
> ...



Ah, then we must agree to disagree   Unlike other martial arts-related Internet communities I've seen, we don't jump down your neck if you have a different opinion 

As for the eyelid thing, that depends on what account you read/hear.  The problem with the legend of Bodhidharma is that it has become a legend.  One account will say he simply stared at a cave wall for nine years 'listening to the ants scream', another will say he cut his eyelids off.  Yet another may state that he was refused admittance to the Shaolin temple, which is why he went to stare in a cave.  Another states that he was so disgusted by the condition of the monks, he went to the cave until a monk walked up and severed his own left arm to prove his dedication.

It's all good 

:cheers:

Cthulhu


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 19, 2002)

I thought that it was Damo that severed his left arm and that was why the Shaolin Robes had only one sleeve and the right hand being held in the buddha praying hand position? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> *I thought that it was Damo that severed his left arm and that was why the Shaolin Robes had only one sleeve and the right hand being held in the buddha praying hand position? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce! *



Again, it all depends on what account you read   One account I've read states that Bohdididididharma was so disgusted with the physcial state of the Shaolin monks, that he sat in a cave for nine years, staring at a wall and listening to the ants scream (that just sounds creepy as hell).  Finally, a monk wanted to prove his dedication, so he severed his left arm.  This dedication prompted Damo to train the monks.  After this, the rest of the monks bowed with just their right hands in honor of this monk.

Cthulhu


----------



## GojuBujin (Apr 19, 2002)

I believe Damo is what the Japanese call Boddiharma.

Michael

http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> *I believe Damo is what the Japanese call Boddiharma.
> 
> ...



Actually, I think Damo (Tamo) is Chinese.  As I recall, the Japanese called him Daruma.

Cthulhu


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> *
> All depends on who's starring, who they're starring at, what lies behind the stare, and whether you folloup it up with gyaku tsuki and kiai also plays a profound role.*





Ah! Gyakuzuki..........the "trademark" of the JKA/JKF................... and perhaps the easiest punch to defend against.



> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> * I would take someone starring at you like Boddiharma as not a laughing matter and more of a warning.  If they stare at you even with half of what he was capable of, then thats only and outward sign of what lies inside.
> Michael *



I wouldn't be laughing either...........I would be calling the local "Nut House" to tell them one of their birds has flown the coop.

I think facial expressions are just another gimmick to try and cover up insecurity.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 25, 2002)

The eyes can tell you much about a person but they can also lie.
Many emotions are played out  through the eyes and they can be a warning also.
  As for that stare, well have you ever looked into the eyes of a Navy Seal ,or a "Snakeeatter", befor they go into combat. Have you ever see the eyes on a true hit man befor or after he has or will do  what he get paid for.  There eyes will tell you much but never show emotion
Shadow:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *
> As for that stare, well have you ever looked into the eyes of a Navy Seal ,or a "Snakeeatter", befor they go into combat. Have you ever see the eyes on a true hit man befor or after he has or will do  what he get paid for.  There eyes will tell you much but never show emotion
> Shadow:asian: *





Just out of curiosity ...............have you?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 25, 2002)

yes 
nuff said I wont go into those parts of my past


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 25, 2002)

I see. It's like that is it........... 


Another "SCi OPs SEAL" I suppose


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *yes
> nuff said I wont go into those parts of my past *






Now that you have said that I am intrigued. 
Nothing gives me more pleasure than busting "special forces" wanna bees.  :snipe: Because they insult the people that really are.
Did you know there are several organizations that anyone can contact to find out if a person in question is or was ever in the special forces.
All you have to do is send them an e-mail with the persons name on it and ask.
Isn't it also against the law to falsify that you have been military.
The Internet is a great thing isn't it.................


----------



## Yari (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *
> As I recall, the Japanese called him Daruma.
> ...



Yeps, and he cut off both his legs, arms and eyelids. They make "dolls" of him today. It's made like som of the old boxing dummies that came back when you hit it. It had a heavy bottom, and was filled with air. This little doll symbolises that even if you fall you'll rise again. The eyes don't have any black dots. That's because when you buy one you put 1 black dot in 1 eye for a thing you want to acceive. When you accieve this you fill in the other eye, and deliver the doll to a buddist preast who will preform some cermony, and thereby burning it. THe whole idea is that wen you have a goal, don't worry that you wobble a bit, you'll come up again, and can follow your goal.

/Yari


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> Now that you have said that I am intrigued.
> ...



He never said he actually was in the special forces, did he?  Why does it have to be special forces?  Why not Force Recon, which, technically, isn't considered special forces.

Who knows?  Maybe he just got in a fight with someone in the special forces and just doesn't want to go into it.  He made no claims to being special forces.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2002)

Everyone has a part of their past they would rather not think of.

At a recent seminar, 1 of the guests was describing a rather brutal technique for taking some one down...He basically stated that you want to make certain the guys face was pointed away from you when you did it...that whole 'looking into the eyes of the dying' thing.  He was ex-military from Nam.

Me, I haven't...and I dont want to... Ya know?

If someone makes exagerated claims, etc by all means, call em on it, but TS didn't. He just said he had seen the eyes, and didn't want to talk about it further.  Give him a bit of a break, eh?

Thanks.

:asian:


----------

